# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Электрические конвекторы от официального поставщика в РБ

## Мильва

Компания ЗАО "Днепро-Двинское" является единственным официальным поставщиком в РБ электрических конвекторов Ensto. Мы предлагаем качественную, надежную и долговечную продукцию российского производства финского концерна. Финские конвекторы относят к экологически безопасному виду оборудования. Подробнее об оборудовании вы можете узнать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

